# first brisket



## big john (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I smoked my first brisket on my (ECB) right out of the box, I did this before I took the 5 day course. I used a dry rub and let it sit overnight. I seasoned the smoker and the next day I fired up the ECB using charcoal, I soaked some wood chips in water and when every thing was holding at about (low side of ideal) because I didn't have a thermometer I put in the water pan with cold water and put on the meat. Much to my suprise the temp droped to low in about a second, so paniced I tossed in more coal and wood.The temp slowly raised to (low side of ideal) and I managed to hold it there, every hour I would add more coal and wood. (wood for the first 3 hours then just heat).The brisket was 5LBS. and it smoked for 5 hours internal temp 180 degrees. It had great flavor but was tough as shoe leather. I figured it smoked to hot and not long enough a 5LB brisket at 11/2 hrs per LB should have smoked for 71/2 to 8 hrs.

I have lots more to say but it's time for din din so (to be continued)

God Bless
Big John


----------



## bassman (Apr 10, 2008)

From what I understand, 180 isn't enough for a tender brisket.  I haven't done one in a long time, so I'll let the pros clue you in.  I intend to try one before long, but I think 190-195 should make it tender.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Keith


----------



## walking dude (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah big john........you learned a VALUBLE lesson........ideal is NOT ideal on them smokers.......been using ecb's for over 20 years..........i thought ideal meant ideal, till i found this place..........ideal is ideal for poultry........thats bout it......ideal on them thermo's is about 300.........NOT good for brisket


----------



## desertlites (Apr 10, 2008)

big john all this before the e course?-left side under jeffs how to do's(brisket)-ya temps and time in the ecb.when I add water to mine it's boiling water so temps don't drop that much.have only done a couple and I like low & slow at about 225-spritzing often.and also take mine to 195-200.


----------



## erain (Apr 10, 2008)

big john, thks for starting this thread. i have yet to do a brisket but been thinkin about one for mem day maybe. even though you perhaps did not create the success you had palnned on it is going to generate the tips needed for your next one to be better and is an example how this forum will not only help big john, but also hopefully me as well. next time maybe some q view??? good job just for the effort!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 11, 2008)

We all have our ups and downs. But they are all just a learning curve. I would get yourself a digital thermometer If you can to better track the temps. When only one of mine is working, I use it to check the temp in the smoker for about 2/3 rds of the smoke then put it into the meat for the rest of the smoke til it comes up to temp.
Hope this helps..
Andy.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

go to the forum you are going to post about......beef.......pork........poultry......etc  .

click on that

than click on new thread

then post away


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

To start a new thread, just go to the forum which you want to post on. The tab at the top says new  thread. click it and there ya go


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

dan.........did you and i miss summin........i replied to his post.......and his post is gone?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

i got this post, in my email notifacation........

So the first thing I did was buy a Maverick remote smoke thermometer the (ET-73) it monitor the smoking chamber and the meat. 2nd I took the 5 day ecourse and did the mods on the ECB. 3rd I bought a chimmney and some lump charcoal. I took pictures of the mods I just have to figure out how to post them, any ideas? also how do you start a new thread without replying to another? I am attempting another brisket this weekend and will take pictures and post them if someone can help me.

I'm learning this website so if I mess up bear with me untill I get the bugs worked out.
Thank you all

Big John

now its gone.........hmmmmm


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats freeky mcgeeky!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am scared!

It's that patricia thingy!!!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

aliens got him......i tell ya, aliens


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

he was transported !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1#post178085

hehehe


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Big John, I'm not a pro by any means, but it sounds like you smoked a flat. Not that you can't smoke a flat cause you can but my best luck comes from a packer cut. It has the fat you need to keep it moist so you don't need to worry about it drying out as much. You need to know the flat from the point which I am still working on myself, but there are alot of good threads that will show you exactly how to seperate them when needed. They take some time but that is where the tenderness comes from. Anyway good luck to ya, gettin ready for my next brisket and I've got all sorts of plans, hope I know what I'm talkin about!


----------

